

Any Houston hackers want to hack? - ezl

Hi, I'm in Houston, just looking for people to hack with.  Don't know anyone in the startup community down here.  My current spot of choice (drawn from my vast experience of 1 measurement) is Cafe Brasil on Westheimer.<p>Anyone randomly working over the next week and want to hack at the same place?<p>ezl@spaciety.com
======
dibarra
I would, but these next few weeks are hectic for me :)

